# Do microworms provide enough nutrition for adults?



## JesusReynolds (Oct 3, 2013)

yes they are the effective solution to work on, incredible one to enjoy with the taste and health


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Micro worms,earth worm's,red worm's ,meal worm's, are a few other's that fish enjoy but maybe not good for ALL of their dietary need's.Variation in diet benefit's nearly all species.
Blood worm's on the otherhand I gave up feeding some year's ago.
Less issues with internal parasites after ceasing with these.
Angelfish,and Discus loved the blood worm's,but I seemed to be continually treating them for this or that parasite.
Lot's of other folk's have also discontinued with blood worm's in recent year's and express similar result's.
I think there were issues with bad batches of the blood worm's, which may have been result of putrid water's where they were collected,and possibly batches that were allowed to thaw,freeze,thaw during transport and or after arrival.


----------



## thedudeabides (Feb 29, 2012)

You could use them but I would advise against it. If you do though definitely don't use milk, a crashed culture smells bad enough to begin with. I used wheat baby cereal mixed with water then sprinkled yeast on top and got fantastic results. I would give grindle worms a go if I were you. Cultures last longer and are easier to maintain and less messy. Also with micro worms it is hard to figure out how much to feed and leftovers will die after about a day submerged and cause all kinds of problems this is especially the case if you don't have a bare bottom tank.


----------



## rustbucket (Oct 15, 2011)

Milk is not needed. 

But micro worms are one of my fav live foods. I have never had a culture crash on me.

All my smaller fish enjoy them. If you have cory cats you never have to worry about left overs. I have sand substrate, so nothing gets away and my adult corys, bolivian rams, kulhi loaches and plecos go crazy whenever I add them to the tank (any sand sifter/bottom eater). Their too small for the congos, but the adult cherry barbs love them as well.

The best thing about them is they multiply so fast that you never have to worry about using too many and waiting for the culture to build up again. And if you get two cultures goings, one about a week after the first you have great insurance if you do forget and let the first culture crash.

Variety is key though, and I would recommend a few different live foods. Daphnia are another easy thing. A window tank will keep them happy, and fish love them, plus you don't have to worry about them going bad in the tank!!


----------

